# Furry Vengeance - Blu-ray Review



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=4597&w=o[/img]* Title: Furry Vengeance
Starring: Brendan Fraser, Brooke Shields, Ken Jeong
Directed by: Robert Kumble
Written by: Michael Carnes, Josh Gilbert
Studio: Summit Entertainment
Rated: PG
Runtime: 92 Minutes
Release Date: 8/17/2010* 

*Synopsis:* ( 2.5 out of 5)
*Video:* (4 out of 5) 
*Audio:* ( 4 out of 5) 
*Extras:* (3 out of 5) 
*Overall:* (3 out of 5) 




*Synopsis:* :2.5stars:
Dan Sanders (Fraser) is a real estate developer that has moved his family to the country to oversee phase 1 of a new housing project however; when he is promoted to oversee phase 2 of the project by his boss Neal Lyman (Jeong), Sanders quickly learns that the current residents of the surrounding woodland areas will not be relocated so easily and is soon engaged in an all out war between man and beast. 

After a barrage of seemingly endless attacks that includes bears, port-a-potty’s and a gang of skunks, Sanders begins to realize that what his company is actually doing is wrong and eventually ends up standing up for the furry little creatures against the evil real estate developer that he works for. [img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=4593&w=o[/img] 

Furry Vengeance touts itself as being a family movie however; it is clearly more geared to the kids than the family as a whole. The humor is little more than slapstick and crude as Fraser does his best rendition of Jim Carrey but fails horribly in the process and doesn’t ever really connect with the entire audience. I would suggest the target audience is more of the 6-8 yr old crowd more than any other and in the end we are left with a movie that could have gone in several directions but ultimately opted to stay in the same place for 90 minutes. 

The whole concept simply does not work for a myriad of reasons. First, I found Brendan Fraser to be annoying and over played in this movie. He tries to be too animated and just comes off ridiculously stupid most of the time. I have yet to see a “family movie” which stars Fraser that was any good and I’m really starting to think that it’s not the movies that are actually the problem. Next, this movie is preachy to the point where I felt like yelling at the screen; “I get it! Humans are bad and should be punished for all the ills that they have shown against nature!” I didn’t mind such a message in something like WALL-E or even Avatar but the message in Furry Vengeance comes off less like making a point and more like a huge guilt trip or just flat out beating a dead horse.

Lastly, there seems to be some level of tacit approval being made by the filmmakers that violently punishing humans for building a neighborhood is alright. Normally I don’t get that sort of vibe from movies of this type however; the tone in Furry Vengeance almost comes across as mean spirited which only adds to the whole “guilt trip” that they are putting forth. Look, I agree that there are things that need to be done to protect the environment and to stop the ravaging of our natural resources for profit but, the average person doesn’t want to be forced into doing it. People will only change once you convince them that they want to change, not by telling them they are evil and that they have to change.


*Rating:* 
Rated PG for some rude humor, mild language and brief smoking.

*Video:* :4stars:
Furry Vengeance hosts a 1080P AVC-1 transfer with an aspect ratio of 1.85:1 and it does look quite impressive. The natural woodland setting comes alive with color as the lush landscape pops off the screen with vibrant greens and browns set against a blue sky. I really was taken aback by one of the opening shots where the camera comes over a large hill into a valley; I actually wished I could have been there in person.

*What’s Good:*
Skin tones are natural looking and the plant and wild life are very realistic and alive. There is a ton of detail to be seen throughout this movie from the speckled look that embedded rocks lend to the pavement on the roads to the textures that cover nearly every surface. The black levels have a tremendous amount of depth to them and shadows are easily identifiable and well represented.​





















*What’s Not So Good:*
My only complaint to the video transfer is that it does make it easy to spot the CGI when it is used in the film. Most of the scenes involving the animals have a very fake look to them that was probably fine in standard definition.​

*Audio:* :4stars: 
Furry Vengeance is presented in 5.1 DTS-HD-MA lossless audio and the results are impressive even though the overall all soundscape is not very aggressive. The serenity of the forest comes across well enough and the ambient sounds add well to the overall atmosphere of the movie. There are a couple of brief discernable low frequency moments that were a bit of a surprise but not enough to knock me out of my seat either. 

Voices are clear and vibrant but become a bit annoying when Fraser goes on one of his many mindless rampages. The wildlife can be heard stirring around throughout the movie and across all of the speakers and surrounds have a good mix as well although, I feel that there also a lot of missed opportunities to.

*Extras:* :3stars:
*
Deleted Scenes
Gag Reel
The Pitfalls of Pratfalls
Working with Animals: A Profile of Jen Beggs
Audio Commentary with Director and Cast
**Overall:* :3stars:
Furry Vengeance is definitely a kid’s movie and I am sure they will love it. All the little creatures running around and creating havoc for the evil real estate developers makes for some interesting, albeit immature, fun. That being said, I can’t recommend this movie for a buy. The premise goes beyond formulaic and easily enters into the realm of being a contrived and boring commentary on the evils of greedy humans. Until next time campers, have a good day and in case I don't see ya later, a good afternoon, a good evening, and a good night! :wave:


----------



## ironglen (Mar 4, 2009)

*Re: Furry Vengeance - Bluray Review*

So, was the outdoorsy Furry Vengeance too...campy for ya? :heehee: Better luck next time, eh? (hope you have some kids that enjoyed it)


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: Furry Vengeance - Bluray Review*



ironglen said:


> So, was the outdoorsy Furry Vengeance too...campy for ya? :heehee: Better luck next time, eh? (hope you have some kids that enjoyed it)


You crackin' me up Glen! :bigsmile: Luckily my kids did like it, I think my biggest issue was the preachy message but that probably comes from some subconscious inner guilt thing that I have about not doing enough for the environment. :rolleyesno:


----------



## ironglen (Mar 4, 2009)

*Re: Furry Vengeance - Bluray Review*

Hey Dale, looking on the bright side, the movie was only 92 min rather than the now-obligatory 2 hours :blink:


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: Furry Vengeance - Bluray Review*

Well I could have gotten up and walked out of the theater and demanded a refund but, my wife was watching something that interested me even less downstairs and she's not much on refunds. :rofl:


----------

